# Short wheel base chevy?Any good for plowing.



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

Its probly been asked before but I'm lazy. I'm woundering who plows with a short bed reg cab chevy? I'm looking at a decent 1990 chevy Cheyenne with a 305 and th700r4.

Its a one owner truck with 180,000 miles but has a two year old rebuilt tranny, that has a shift kit. Its never been a plow truck and over all for a mn truck its in great shape. It has a 10 bolt LSD rear and rides on brand new cooper ATR 265/75-15 tires on steel rims. Any thoughts on this, I already have a plow and mount for this style chevy but its on a long bed 4.3/5 speed truck that is beat down and doesnt run anymore. It is a higher milage truck but 305s, while gutless are great motors( I have a 91 rs camaro with 257k) 

So are the short beds any good for plowing or should I look for a long bed? I plan on using it for a few small parking lots next season and driveways. I'm mainly looking at 1/2tons since my 1 ton Ford is a wee bit over kill for what I do and its 4mpg hurts my bottom line.


----------



## nickacf7 (Sep 13, 2009)

I ran a 2000 chevy a few years back with an 8' western, it works fine until I got into the wet heavy stuff and thats when I wish I had a heavier truck. But it did the job


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

it seems like it would be easier to maneuver around...you could add weight to the bed to make it heavier as well


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i have read that lots of guys like short bed trucks or blazers for lots of driveway or tight lot area plowing. much better to turn and get around. 

biggist thing to not forget is that you need balest in the back of most any plow truck. it helps a lot for safe road handling and traction. 

to prove the point on balest. i have a std cab long bed k30 1979 chevy. if i dont use ballest and have my 9ft fisher on the front. i can basicly only move if i have 4x4 engaged . thats cause the super heavy plow on the front tilts the front down so much the back just floats. 

its like us as kids in the park on the teter toter fat kid on one end and skinny kid on the other. we know how well that worked dont we ? ?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I used to own a mid-late 70's blazer with a truck cab on it and a very small flatbed pushing a 7.5" Fisher plow. That thing plowed awesome for what it was but ballast was a must to keep the rear on the ground. Couldnt beat the tight turning radius in small driveways.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

My partner has a 94 Chevy shortbed and loves it. He can plow into some tight spots thats a pain with an regular size truck.


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I run a chevy stepside and it plows awesome. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

my truck plows awsome except when i find myself trying to push to much at one because i seem to forget its only a half ton! i run about 800 in tractor weight and they dont move at all and i have to say i have nailed some curbs and the truck still drives straight. props to chevy for building a good truck!


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

You will be fine! Just remember its a half ton!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I wouldn't mind trying one either but won't buy a 1/2 ton to plow.
I drive a Mega Cab short box, handels awesome but turns like @#$%
plow and spreader add a lot in length, nothing for tight areas.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a regular cab 2500HD with an 8' bed and the turning radius isnt too tight lol


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

Alright, thanks for all the replys. Yeah I under stand its only a half ton but the winters in my area have been very mild the last few years with only a few good snow falls. So my big truck is really over kill for what I do locally. Whats your guys take on gear ratios, the truck I looked at has a 3.50 rear end, which isnt that bad since my 1 ton has a 3.73 but 33s on it. But it has the tourqe to back it too.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Plow in low range and your gear ratio is over 7:1 and you will have plenty of torque. I find 3.42's in my '06 a little high for plowing, but since I just do my driveway and have an electric plow, low range is a no brainer. The 1-2 shift might feel more violent to you, but it's easier on the tranny. And yes, as much ballast as you can fit up against the tailgate.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

got 96 here 1500 short box with 7'.5" Fisher and it works great for plowing!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd take the half ton Chevy with 180k over the 1 ton Ford any day of the week.


----------

